# Got an Interview Tomorrow



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It's actually for something I want to do, and not some minimum wage dead-end places I've been accustomed to working at.

Will I triumphantly overcome the situation, or fail miserably? 24 hours away, time is ticking...

I know, normally, these threads are made after the fact but I'm doing it a little differently.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Gotta do my internship from 9 to 5 today, then come home and prepare myself with possible questions and answers that I might face. 

Things to do and focus on today
-google map the place.
-come up with 5 best things about myself
-words that describes my character
-what I can do for the facility and its patients
-figure out ways to show excitement and positivity


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck with your internship + interview today. Hopefully this will be better than your past jobs.I just made a thread about me having to do an interview today too..except its my "first" interview that I'll be doing in my life.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Map and directions printed. Dependable, reliable, hard worker, loyal, above and beyond, initiative....words I'll use to describe myself if they ask.



ratherunique11 said:


> Good luck with your internship + interview today. Hopefully this will be better than your past jobs.I just made a thread about me having to do an interview today too..except its my "first" interview that I'll be doing in my life.


How did your interview go?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not a moment of anxiety came into affect during the interview. It lasted about 25-30 minutes, she gave me way more details than I expected including benefits, what my job duties would be, possible schedule. And she was only the Human Resources interviewer.

Now I wait for the second interview call from the healthcare/medical department manager(s).


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

foe said:


> Map and directions printed. Dependable, reliable, hard worker, loyal, above and beyond, initiative....words I'll use to describe myself if they ask.
> 
> How did your interview go?


It went well.Mines was hour because the manager went off topic with me alot.When she was asking me questions about my resume, I was not nervous. But I was nervous for the other stuff. I also bumped into the assistant manager at Walmart tonight, and she told me that the manager plans to call me on Tuesday. So, I'm sure that I got the job.



foe said:


> Not a moment of anxiety came into affect during the interview. It lasted about 25-30 minutes, she gave me way more details than I expected including benefits, what my job duties would be, possible schedule. And she was only the Human Resources interviewer.
> 
> Now I wait for the second interview call from the healthcare/medical department manager(s).


Good to know that anxiety was not an issue. I seem to have low anxiety when it comes to dealing with people on "professional" terms. I hope that the benefits, duties, and pay were to your liking. I hope that you receive your second call too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> It went well.Mines was hour because the manager went off topic with me alot.When she was asking me questions about my resume, I was not nervous. But I was nervous for the other stuff. I also bumped into the assistant manager at Walmart tonight, and she told me that the manager plans to call me on Tuesday. So, I'm sure that I got the job.
> 
> Good to know that anxiety was not an issue. I seem to have low anxiety when it comes to dealing with people on "professional" terms. I hope that the benefits, duties, and pay were to your liking. I hope that you receive your second call too.


Congrats. That sounds like you landed the job.

As for my case, I found out a classmate of mine went in for an interview too this a couple of days ago. So now I'm nervous, I have competition. I should expect that but a little nervous because she said her interview went well too. And she much more articulate and confidence than I am so I'm already thinking she's the better candidate.

My only hope is that my very very flexible schedule can be an advantage. The job is 20 minutes away and starts at 7 a.m. and she has a kid still in school.

It's been a week since the interview so I'll wait another week to see if I hear anything if nothing then I'll give them a call.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks . I got it btw.

Oh, yeah sounds like you might have some competition. I'm sure you appeared confident to the manager too. I think at the end, it might come down to who can work the most hours though especially if that employer desperately needs workers. Working at 7am with a kid? That might be quite a challenge too. I actually had to call my manager back yesterday too because I didn't hear back from here in a while. From there, she told me to come back in, gave me the job, and now I have to do a paperwork process. So, calling them soon might not be a bad idea. Best of luck to you btw.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats, ratherunique11.

I heard she got a second interview, so I assume she got the position because my interview was before her. I'll call them this week because I didn't get a call or a letter of rejection.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^Hey, any luck since my last post to this?Were you able to call to ensure the decision?

And thanks,btw.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> ^Hey, any luck since my last post to this?Were you able to call to ensure the decision?
> 
> And thanks,btw.


They hired somebody else but will keep my resume and application in file if there's openings in the future.

I should feel down about this but I'm not. I'm used to rejections. So I've been active in trying to find a job (currently working but want a job in which I went to school for). Drove to 5 different doctor offices to drop off my resume last week.

Got one interview coming up on Monday at an office 30 minutes from my town. It's a bit of a distance but I need experience more than anything so I'm willing to drive.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Interview went well again, but like the previous job interview there is a second interview process.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, just got off of a 1-month "Temp Ban Request" from here which explains for my the late reply. Good to know that you were did not beat yourself over the previous interview and that you striving for more job opportunities. I know how it must be a downer to have to work for a place that does not concern your career field. Congrats on doing well on the other interview by the way. Were you accepted for the second process by the way?


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck c:


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^ thanks, birdie.



ratherunique11 said:


> Hey, just got off of a 1-month "Temp Ban Request" from here which explains for my the late reply. Good to know that you were did not beat yourself over the previous interview and that you striving for more job opportunities. I know how it must be a downer to have to work for a place that does not concern your career field. Congrats on doing well on the other interview by the way. Were you accepted for the second process by the way?


They hired somebody with more experience, but did say there would be two spots opening later in the year due to maternal leave of current employees.

I'm not sure if I have the patience to wait that long. I've been browsing online for places outside the county, and there's a lot more opportunities an hour away from me. So I've been thinking about that option a lot lately.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

foe said:


> ^ thanks, birdie.
> 
> They hired somebody with more experience, but did say there would be two spots opening later in the year due to maternal leave of current employees.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have the patience to wait that long. I've been browsing online for places outside the county, and there's a lot more opportunities an hour away from me. So I've been thinking about that option a lot lately.


That need for "experience" is pretty much what has been killing me too. It's quite funny how you can find opportunities in different counties+states. I know when it comes to my major, move out of this state will be a must. You might as well keep looking too, but keep tabs on those future spots too. Hopefully good news will come your way soon.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

3 months now since this thread started and I haven't yet been triumphant over my interviews. I got an interview at a hospital in north side of the county on Monday. 

3rd place to interview in 3 months, maybe 3 is my lucky number.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What salary are you shooting for?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What salary are you shooting for?


I put down entry-level.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

But do you have a minimum?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> But do you have a minimum?


Yeah, and I'm sure the employer know that I know the entry-level range for that position. Why do you ask? Would I have a better shot to reason with a dollar less per hour than the market value?

Every interviews I've done, I never bring up salary unless they bring it up. And when they do I try to accept whatever the opening salary is and move onto the next subject.

The only thing I ask about in regards to that is how their benefits are. Mainly if they are offering healthcare insurance coverage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

foe said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure the employer know that I know the entry-level range for that position. Why do you ask? Would I have a better shot to reason with a dollar less per hour than the market value?
> 
> Every interviews I've done, I never bring up salary unless they bring it up. And when they do I try to accept whatever the opening salary is and move onto the next subject.
> 
> The only thing I ask about in regards to that is how their benefits are. Mainly if they are offering healthcare insurance coverage.


No. I was just curious what salary you were expecting.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^I'll tell you how I did after the interview. 

P.S. I just noticed they took the ad off the site I found the opening position I applied for. The ad was there only a week ago. I still have my interview to do. Wonder if they already picked somebody or will within the week.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I am about to become a healthcare professional. I just need to past a drug test and a physical. It took me the whole summer but I did it. This thread is now officially a success.










*komorikun* - You asked about salary. This place(the hospital) is actually gonna give me $2.50 more than what I expected or would have gotten from a doctor's office.


----------



## TheRebellion (Jul 17, 2013)

good work, relax, you got this...

nobody is planning or preparing as hard as you, your gonna kill it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

foe said:


> *komorikun* - You asked about salary. This place(the hospital) is actually gonna give me $2.50 more than what I expected or would have gotten from a doctor's office.


Congrats.

Well, how much is it? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Well, how much is it? Curious minds want to know.


It's slightly over $30,000 annually. Decent for a small town area.

It'll be twice as much I'm currently making, so I'm happy.


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

good luck.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats, see? You can do it!!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

So how'd it go then? Sorry I'm too late to wish ya luck lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

ineverwipe said:


> So how'd it go then? Sorry I'm too late to wish ya luck lol


First employer(private healthcare place) didn't hire me after 1 interview.

Second employer(public Dr office) didn't hire me after 2 interviews.

Third employer(hospital) hired me after 1 interview. Here's the funny part, this hospital is affiliated with the second employer that rejected me, so now I might occasionally work for the second employer if they have a shortage on staff. It's a good thing I didn't show any bitterness towards employer #2 because I had to do my pre-employment examination with them this morning. The HR lady was actually happy to see me, it's not her fault that the physician decided to hire somebody with more professional experience.

I think it worked out very well because I did prefer to work at a hospital setting. But the job hunt through the entire summer was brutal.


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you start yet? How is it with meeting all the new people?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

ticktockLA said:


> Did you start yet? How is it with meeting all the new people?


I had a brief "intro-training" today. Watched 2 hours of videos, then met a couple of administrative staff members about computerized punch-in or through name batch and also talked about benefit offers. Then went to the lab to meet and greet fellow co-workers. Briefly trained about their EMR system, and how the lab runs.

Tomorrow will be my first officially day working with patients.

I think the first month will be OK because most of them will just talk to me about work and how I'm doing. Once I get the hang of things then it'll be scary because they're gonna want to get to know me as a person and what I'm like personality-wise.


----------

